# chrisbird



## chrisbird (May 13, 2013)

Have aquired a Craftsman blower Mod. 358.794743 from neighbor which has only been used 3 times but will not fire now. He bought it last spring and cannot find receipt or owners manual. I have disconnected the kill switch but still no fire from the plug. I am assuming it has a bad coil because no fire from spark plug wire. How much of a problem for an old man to replace the coil or if anyone has maybe a different idea as to the problem? Appreciate any response I may recieve........


----------

